# À pleine vie, à plein désir, à plein plaisir



## Violetta84

Buongiorno,
ho trovato questa poesia e non sono sicura della traduzione dell'ultima strofa che riporto di seguito:

A pleine vie,
A plein désir A plein plaisir
L'amour c'est l'avenir
Je t'aime pour demain

In particolare vi vorrei chiedere la traduzione di:

A pleine vie,
A plein désir A plein plaisir

Grazie mille


----------



## Elliesa

Con tutta la vita,
con tutto il desiderio, con tutto il piacere,
l'amore è l'avvenire..

A plein indica qualcosa di intenso, una quantità elevata..


----------



## Violetta84

Grazie mille!!!
mi era venuto il dubbio perché la a non era accentata.
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Elliesa

Forse perché è maiuscola e quando una lettera è maiuscola so che si può omettere l'accento.
Però potrei essermi sbagliata, magari un madrelingua ne sa di più!
Figurati


----------



## Violetta84

no, no, sicuramente è come dici tu!probabilmente hanno omesso l'accento!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Tra i francofoni, poche sono le persone che sanno come accentare una maiuscola con la tastiera, nemmeno si fa quando si scrive "normalmente", a mano.


----------

